# Sunline fits new rims to the R35



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Check this

Sunline fitted new rims to the R35 GT-R « Kultivate’s Weblog

I'm not sure about the rims looks but it shows that the tuners are working on some new rim designs


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Like how the rear sits, not sure about the front, I prefer more space around the front wheel tbh.


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

I think they're gonna look good with aftermarket wheels, though I don't personally like those ones, too much like the BMW M3, (I think), design, and too fussy for me.

Look forward to seeing the new GTR worked on though!

Alex B


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

The wheel design doesn't look too bad, but could be improved on. 

But since the new GTR uses different width front and rear, you can now use staggered wheels which IMO will make it look better, as can be seen with those pics. 

Plus again IMO dished wheels will suit the new GTR to the ground


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

They are Volk Work wheels. I got tons of pictures from today's year-end trackday but I'm so tired after today that it's hard to find the energy to put it all together. They had Yasu Kikuchi, a GT300 driver, who set a blistering new time at Aida of 1'42" something yesterday in the lowered R35 GTR. I managed to blag a lesson off him in the boss's 34 GTR which gave me lots of food for thought and a change of overalls. RevSpeed were there to record the day. I picked up lots of information from what I could understand but these car people speak a different language...  The Rev Speed people were saying they have a special edition on the British invasion at Tsukuba and various new DVDs coming out.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Marky_GTSt said:


> Like how the rear sits, not sure about the front, I prefer more space around the front wheel tbh.


Most people seem to like the tight fit. I pushed my finger between the top of the front tyre and the arch and only got to the first joint.  Got a piccie of that too! :chuckle:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Look disgusting.


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

Is this car also lowered?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Chuck_H said:


> Is this car also lowered?


Yes, it is.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*OK, here goes nothing...*

This is how she looked coming back into the pits, lowered.








Here is a close-up of a wheel and the gap.








Here is a wheel on its own.








Here is a shot of the front wheel turned at an angle, earlier this evening.








And how the back wheel looks from above, at night!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Kikuchi hammered this car. It was a wet track, having snowed all morning, and he was sliding all over the place, taking it to the absolute limit. I was astonished at his eagerness to take every split second available, as though his job depended on it. No half measures. He was aware of what the 4WD ecu was trying to do and was constantly correcting the car just in advance so that he was drifting it half the time. Three or four laps of that and I was well ready to head back to the pits.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

looking good, thanks for sharing


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

There's a little i-spy puzzle in this piccie for those who are bored. What do you see? I only noticed it today for the very first time, and it surprised me as it is uncharacteristic for the top man.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

He came out with all guns blazing today. Mr Shimo, who always used to drive their Tsukuba S15 was called in to drive her today for the first time in a year or so. What an amazingly fast car! The boost goes right off the dial to 2.8 or something...
Shimo on the left, and Hoshikawa on the right.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Helmets? The boss's helmet with the new graphics on the left alongside Crazy Nakabayashi's.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

OK, some general piccies? 
View from upstairs, various participating vehicles...


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

A couple more before I hit the sack. PS Did anyone get the answer?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Since this is Pharaohe's thread, and he started it with a sneak preview shot in the pits, and I took it off-thread a bit, maybe this post should bring it back to the new R35 GTR again, (and provide the answer to the puzzle).
Piccie 1. The answer was: (can you see it now?)








Piccie 2.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

haha, that's so cool, Abbey sticker.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

I don't much care for the offsets on the front wheels. The rears are much better, deep lipped. But overall I would not have those wheels on my R35. I don't care for the spoke face design; is weak and detracts from the body. They also look too "bling" or ghetto.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Thrust said:


> There's a little i-spy puzzle in this piccie for those who are bored. What do you see? I only noticed it today for the very first time, and it surprised me as it is uncharacteristic for the top man.


Vspec badge on a non-Vspec?

EDIT: Bah, I was wrong


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

You might be right there! Although he is super particular about stickers... I had a debate with him a while back and he was saying that when you customize you pull most of it out or upgrade it anyway, so there's no point, as a tuner, in having the higher grades. Unless you have some evidence to the contrary, Durzel, I seem to remember that this car, his personal commuter verhicle, happened to be a really truly V-Spec. 

BTW. It's funny how the GTR red is so different in the new R35...


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Thrust said:


> You might be right there! Although he is super particular about stickers... I had a debate with him a while back and he was saying that when you customize you pull most of it out or upgrade it anyway, so there's no point, as a tuner, in having the higher grades. Unless you have some evidence to the contrary, Durzel, I seem to remember that this car, his personal commuter verhicle, happened to be a really truly V-Spec.
> 
> BTW. It's funny how the GTR red is so different in the new R35...


I guess the R34 is just plain red and the red from the R35 is much more vibrant.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

The R34 is a darker red colour over the back bumper, due to the pigment migrating under G-Force. I suspect the R35 will end up the same, or somewhat pink over the front end.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

how much do the volk work wheels weight?
and what size are those rims?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

mindlessoath said:


> how much do the volk work wheels weight?
> and what size are those rims?


They are 20" rims. As to weight, I will send them an email, but the answer may take some time coming. 

LOL at Jason and the sloughing/shedding paint!  The Nissan reds are all slightly different. The 34 is more orange in comparison to the new 35 which is a deeper almost cherry red.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

The wheels seem to be Work "Varianza Schwert" black-cut SC1... 
...(& they are not racing wheels)

and the car was lowered 40mm, but more may be possible.


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

nice pics..thanks for sharing..it's weird seeing an R35 for the first time with different wheels...it's growing on me though....


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Thrust, what did they use to lower it? Did they replace the whole suspension and with what brand?


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

Piers, what did you think of the paint quality on SLR's 35? I love the red colour, but the dozen or so 35s I've looked at I thought the paint job was pretty poor quality. Lots of orange peel. Very sad as it's really the only flaw I can pick in the car, they are such an awesome car for the money. but I guess 300,000jpy for hand painted ultimate metal silver takes car of the poor quality paint, but still...


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Next time I'm round there I'll ask a few questions on the suspension, paint quality etc., if he doesn't get tired of me first.  Actually the paintwork seemed lovely, but I was in general awe mode, and besides, what do I know about professional finishes?


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

haha, yeah I don't have the best eye either, but believe me you will see the orange peel if you look for it.  don't get me wrong though. it is such an amazing car, and I'm still scratching my head about how they can sell a car packed full of goodies for just 8mil. I mean having modified your cars extensively I'm sure you know how little 8mil buys you in tuning and parts etc. I have spent that on my bunky old 32. D'OH!!!!

I mean the brake package alone is mega yen, then add 20inch rays wheels, nice leather interior, 500ps 3.8TT engine, 6 speed DSG... it's the best value for money car I think I've ever seen.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

You get a choice of Dunlop or Bridgestone, I think I overheard someone saying, but one is more expensive than the other.

I did laugh on Saturday evening at the track bar, though. Taiyo had had a few drinks and was describing his day. 

"Well, I thought we needed a new set of tyres as we wore the old ones out at Suzuka and getting the 1'45.5" here the other day. 330,000+/- yen!!! (Dealers get a measly 10% off) We lowered the car and fitted the new tyres. This morning I got in the car and did a couple of fast laps, recording 1'43" something! That's two seconds off the other day. No-one will beat that! And I've saved the best part of the tyres." Famous last words. 

Kikuchi borrows the car. First time ever in a R35. "What are these for?" he asks as he fiddles with the paddles. He screeches out of the pits and proceeds to rip sh1t out of the tyres, lap after lap, producing 1'42.9" in the process. Taiyo can't believe his eyes. His own personal new R35 lap record has just gone, and so has his new set of tyres... hehehehe :chuckle:


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

yep, the bridgestones are are more expensive option than the dunlops. and yes, they are the special run flats and the bridgestones are just over 100,000 each!! apparently the bridestone is a little better too so with those on instead of the dunlops they could possibly shave some more time off.


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

and think about this. after 10 sets you are half way to buying another R35 GTR.... how do you say "go easy on the burnouts please Taiyo!!!" in japanese?


----------



## ybioul (Nov 23, 2007)

don'y worry tire prices will go down.... this is becuase no other producer have made them, but they will come.... prices will go down. I'm sure we will be able to get these tires for half that price in 1-2 years time...


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Those wheels look rubbish. Instantly date the car.


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

steaming pile of poo.. they are nasty


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

So frickin awful, the more I look the more I hate. Totally without taste. 

Sunline do themselves no favours. Who are they? 

Thrust tell em "lovely car, shame about the fookin awful rims."


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Well I'm not bothered too much either way. They don't light my fire particularly. Obviously some people like them. And then there are those who hint gently that they have a different opinion, in case we didn't catch it the first time!  

As far as I know each tuner has a relationship with wheel and tyre sponsors who come round and ask to do a photo shoot for a particular product. The wheels are fitted and click. click. click! Personal taste probably doesn't enter into it. That would be for the customers to decide. But maybe the association with the new GTR might just draw people's eyes to the wheels, as with big-boobed birds sitting on the cars at auto shows. Anyway, those above are pictures I took myself in Japan, where the car was on show for the Japanese public, who sometimes have very different tastes from the British! Sorry for any offence/offense! 

(Actually, to tell the truth, I don't really like Volk spokes in general, but I would not admit it on this site.)


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Can I secretly agree with you...


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

Standard wheels look far better IMO.:nervous:


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

I quite like the style of the wheels, and think the fronts look pretty good, but the rears are terrible. I think the GTR needs the wheels to sit flush with the tyre to make the most out of its looks, having said that I never have been a massive fan of wheels where the tyre hides the alloy.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

i dont care how they look. i want to know how much they weigh... if they are lighter then the stock rims i dont give a damn.


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh dear.

The car has looks "already". nnnnnnnnice !

Thank you for the great pictures ! Truly wonderful.

<3 <3


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Updates, for better or for worse....

Finally got round to the shop and although it was still officially 'shut' for the New Year's holidays, managed to have a quick word through the shutters about people's questions here.

The Work (not Rays) wheels were the only alternatives by any wheel maker that fit straight off the shelf. As posted above, they are not racing wheels, (thus yes, heavy!) and he said that his own taste had nothing to do with the project. There are not yet any other 20" wheels available. Some 19" wheels can be angled to fit on, I read in a mag today, but it depends on the individual wheel. To create and produce wheels for the new R35 may take the wheel companies 6 months to a year to complete, with testing, in the nature of things.

The lowered suspension is what he always uses: Trace.

Body paint quality is said to be roughly double that which you would find on ordinary production cars. He thinks it is very well done, on his car anyway, and wonders what the fuss is about? "Sometimes I can't understand what foreigners are talking about!" he commented to the person next to him... (Red face here.)

As to the speed limiter, he has no idea what happens when a car is shipped outside the influence of the J satellite. He also doesn't know how you would go about snipping its vitals. The answer will come when people get their cars abroad, he supposes. He was also able to imagine that Nissan will not be happily & actively encouraging grey/gray exports, hahaha :chuckle:


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

Thrust said:


> The Work (not Rays) wheels were the only alternatives by any wheel maker that fit straight off the shelf. As posted above, they are not racing wheels, (thus yes, heavy!) and he said that his own taste had nothing to do with the project. There are not yet any other 20" wheels available. Some 19" wheels can be angled to fit on, I read in a mag today, but it depends on the individual wheel. To create and produce wheels for the new R35 may take the wheel companies 6 months to a year to complete, with testing, in the nature of things.


funny, i would have thought the special edition 20" Volk TE-37s would have fit and probably looked gorgeous on the car. however, at 160,000 yen a piece they're a pretty penny.


----------

